# HTTPZoom VPS Offer 40% Recurring Discount



## httpzoom (Apr 5, 2015)

HTTP Zoom (HTTP Zoom - Enterprise Hardware, Skilled Staff, Budget Prices)

Special in Budget VPSs. We work efficiently to minimise cost and hence pass on the saves to you. These are strictly unmanaged VPS.
We Have nodes in 3 locations. Madienhead UK,Arizona US and Texas US. All our KVM nodes are run out of Texas

We use Dell and HP hardware running Xeon l5520 Quad Core and DDR3 ECC RAM. Top of the line stuff!

This is a limited Time offer to celebrate the Introduction of our Nodes in Texas for KVM VPS.

*KVM Offers - 40% Off on monthly payment *

** BKVM - 512MB ** PromoCode: APRILKVM40M
Price $2.40 /Mth (Usually $4.00 /Mth)
CPU - 2 vCores
Dedicated Ram - 512MB
Swap Ram - 1024MB
Diskspace - 20GB
Bandwidth - 200GB
IP Addresses - 1
1000 mbps Port
SolusVM Control Panel
Location : Texas
[Order Here]

** BKVM - 1GB ** PromoCode: APRILKVM40M
Price $4.80 / Month (Usually $7.99 a month)
CPU - 2 vCores
Dedicated Ram - 1GB
Swap Ram - 2GB
Diskspace - 50GB
Bandwidth - 500GB
IP Addresses - 1
1000 mbps Port
SolusVM Control Panel
Location : Texas
[Order Here]

** BKVM - 2GB ** PromoCode: APRILKVM35Y
Price $117.00 /Yr (Usually $150.00/Yr)
CPU - 4 vCores
Dedicated Ram - 2GB
Swap Ram - 3GB
Diskspace - 100GB
Bandwidth - 1TB
IP Addresses - 2
1000 mbps Port
SolusVM Control Panel
Location : Texas
[Order Here]


*OpenVZ Offers 20% Off UK VPS*


** UOVM - 512B - UK ** PromoCode: LETONLY7
Price $3.20 / Month (Usually $4.00)
Platform OpenVZ
CPU - Shared
Dedicated Ram - 512MB
Burst Ram - 1024MB
Diskspace - 20GB
Bandwidth - 1TB
IP Addresses - 1
CPU Fair Share
100mb Shared Port
SolusVM Control Panel
Location : UK/US
[Order Here]


Available KVM Operating Systems
=============================
CentOS 5.8-x86_64
CentOS 5.9-x86_64
CentOS 6.5-x86_64
Debian 7.3.0-x86_64
Debian 6.0.5-x86_64
Fedora 20-x86_64
Ubuntu 13.10-x86_64
Ubuntu 14.04-x86_64
Scientific Linux 6.3-x86_64
OpenSUSE 12.2-x86_64

Extra IP @ $1.25 / Month

All unmanaged VPS
 
UK residents will be charged VAT

Servers are located Berkshire, UK and Arizona, US
To Trace Route or Ping our IPs use:
UK: 95.154.245.130
US: 173.44.236.140

US: 104.218.236.34

Larger packages available via HTTP Zoom - Enterprise Hardware, Skilled Staff, Budget Prices. Should you wish to have these products on our USA nodes this is possible and you'd simply need to contact support once your order has been activated.
Servers are located Berkshire, UK and Arizona, US

Any questions, Message me.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 6, 2015)

What datacenters do you use?


----------



## tonyg (Apr 6, 2015)

MannDude said:


> What datacenters do you use?


@MannDude I hope you have that response in a script or at least a copy/paste!


----------



## httpzoom (Apr 6, 2015)

Our Nodes are hosted with PeakServer in their Dallas Datacentre.


----------

